# Obama vetoes Keystone pipeline bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PresidentBarack Obamavetoed legislation that approved construction of theKeystone XL pipeline.

AfterCongresspassed the bill earlier this month, Obama made goodon his many promisesto veto the bill Tuesday afternoon, after which he notified the Senate. The move marked only the third veto of Obama's presidency, although most predict many more to come.

Senate Majority LeaderMitch McConnellsaid his chamber would consider overriding the veto no later than March 3. Most D.C. commentators have concluded that the Senate would not be able to secure enough votes for the required two-thirds majority.

Read MoreNew GOP Congress, new Keystone pipeline bill

House SpeakerJohn Boehnercalled the veto "a national embarrassment" ina Tuesday release, accusing the president of being "too close to environmental extremists to stand up for America's workers."

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102420827#


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Just another day in bizarro land. 

GOP won't fight to defund amnesty, can't get the votes to override the dictator in office... 

When do bullets start flying?


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Making him veto the bill is a start. At least he now has to take a stand instead of letting the bills die on Harry Reid's desk. No more hiding behind Reid.


----------

